# 18 th century gun chest



## Ken L (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally finished last project. Dont know if it fits in with the type of projects most of you make. But see what you think. It was built in the Queen Anne style. I used 17" wide poplar boards for the front, back and end boards. They all have mortis and tenons joints to attach them to he cabriole legs then pegged. The legs, top and front drawer are made of walnut them have an ebonized finish which was used then. It was an interesting project. I am not a pro by no means. So looking for any advice to improve. Yes I know some dont agree with the ebonized finish on walnut but that is the look and method that I wanted to stick with.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice Ken - looks like you did a great job -


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow,was that inlay hard?


----------



## Ken L (Jan 3, 2008)

*inlays*

Sorry I should have explained the front, back and ends are painted.
The star is also painted.


----------

